# Home Intercom replacement - computerized



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.smarthome.com/_/Intercoms_Phones/_/9/land.aspx


----------



## Mordy777 (Nov 30, 2009)

I found this online. Hope it helps!

The house intercom can also be connected through Category 5 or Category 6 cable, using existing computer networks to connect multiple devices. In addition to the audio signal, many intercom systems have an added video signal. A house intercom system can also work over a wireless frequency band in cases where wires cannot be run.

They can operate over a multitude of frequencies, making it easier to change the set frequency when you need to. There are many benefits of a home intercom system in place. It can be used for talking to people about things around the house, and answering the door without opening it. 

You can also use a house intercom to monitor your children, and watch over people that are disabled or weak. With wireless technology, setup of the units are a breeze, with no wiring needed to be run through the walls and ceilings. This makes things much more convenient with no mess or installation cost. The working range of wireless home intercom systems is comparable to regular, wired intercom systems.

Many different type of people utilize an home intercom system to communicate or watch over others. Caretakers and people with young children at home may find an intercom system extremely useful, for watching over them from anywhere in the home having an intercom unit installed. It is also very useful for talking to someone outside the house and in the backyard, the unit can be hooked up to a shed or another building.

There are numerous systems and models of home intercom systems available for people to purchase. A great model is the Westinghouse 5 Channel Wireless Intercom System, retailing for a price of around $300. It supports up to 5 intercoms at a time, and has a relatively long range of 500 feet between buildings and walls. The system uses a specific key in order to prevent unauthorized intruders from intercepting your audio transmissions. All of these features and capabilities make it one of the best home intercom models on the market today.

http://www.rs232-converters.com/


----------

